Ask HN: Is psychotherapy useful? How to find a good therapist? - simonebrunozzi
======
JSeymourATL
You might find this podcast with James Altucher and Lori Gottlieb helpful--

Why I go to therapy > [https://jamesaltucher.com/podcast/lori-gottlieb-
therapy/](https://jamesaltucher.com/podcast/lori-gottlieb-therapy/)

Finding a _good_ therapist, which is to say-- someone who can offer
constructive insights into your problems, is a true challenge.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Thanks, I will check it out - despite I don't like James Altucher, some of his
material is borderline scammy.

------
methusala8
I would suggest looking at a Morita therapist from TODO institute.

Among all the various theories that I have read, this one sounded the most
useful. The gist of it being that we cannot control our feelings and thoughts,
but we should concentrate on performing actions, irrespective of what we are
feeling or thinking.

